# New Sentra Owner



## Sphexi20 (May 28, 2010)

Hi guys,just bought an 09 sentra 2.0 FE+ ( i dunno what that means)I traded my 06 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 for it.Ya it may sound silly to do such a thing but I just didn't need a truck anymore and family comes before toys.Any who I love this car.So far I have put 18" XXR 006 rims on 225/40/18's.I plan on putting eibach Pro Kit Lowering springs and an SER spoiler eventually.I dunno how to post pics but ill get one on here eventually.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

congrats! you'll get it where you want it


----------

